# Compatability?



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to these forums but have been a long time south american cichlid keeper. Mainly discus, oscars, severums, and dwarf cichlids. I have kept a few central american cichlids but my experience is limited to Jack's and convicts. I have just recently purchased my dream aquarium. It's a 265g with dual overflows and a trickle filter rated for up to 400g. I bought this tank because my 2 75g were getting crapped and I wanted to combine then into 1 large show tank. I was hoping to be able to add one or two more cichlids from central america, but I'm running into conflicting information on what is compatable an what is not. I know all to well that each fish is different and each and every fish will react a little differently.

This is what I have in the tank

12in tiger oscar (not sure of sex)
7in Jack Dempsey (female)
4in Electric Blue Jack (not sure, looks to be male though. Has the male personality too)
8in Green Severum (female)
4in Red Spotted Severum (male, I think. It's a little harder to tell with these guys)
3 X 4in clown loach

This is what I hoped to add

One of these fish not both
Green terror (false orange saum) 
or
Texas cichlid

I'm thinking the green terror will work as long as I have plenty of drift wood. The texas cichlid is my first choice but i think it is too aggressive, what do you think?

I also want to add one pair of convicts. The tank is large enough I think these guys shouldn't be an issue. Am I correct?

Are there any other fish that would work better for my tank?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
J.D.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I would go with the GT. The texas might work but they can be (as you mentioned) too rowdy for the stock you currently have. Cons ought to be fine with a tank that size , but HRPs might be a more peacefull option. Other than that I think your tapped out on large fish .


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

That's pretty much what I figured. One more large fish and I'd have a nicely stocked tank that is not over stocked. I really want the texas cichlid but just think it is to much of a risk. I guess a green terror it is then. HRP's are not available at any stores in my area that I have ever seen, so I don't think they will be an option. I'll ask the 2 stores I purchase from if they ever get them in though. One of the stores currently has what they are calling ballon green terrors. They are brighter colored to be 3 inches but they are also more round looking then the normal ones you see. Is anyone familier with these?

Thanks,
J.D.


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

you could add a firemouth and that would work well. the green terror is a good choice as well. i also agree the texas is too aggressive and the jack and him would eventually have it out. the cons should be fine in that large of a tank. good luck!! :thumb:


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks, I'll post some pictures once I get everything aquascaped the way I want it. I have heard of some crazy combinations with oscars. People keeping midas and jaguars with them. I think my jack's are really the limiting factor though, if something killed my electric blue my wife would not be happy. If I can find a nice GT I'm going to get it.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Keep in mind that Green terrors didn't get their name from being sweethearts. Once they hit the 8" range they have the ability to take over. Grant it it takes a while to hit 8" but it's still definately possible... Have you considered maybe a chocolate cichlid or uaru? Both have size to them, are peaceful but would never back down or get pushed around. They can hold their own but very rarely start anything...


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I see no reason a texas wouldn't work , i've found that they aren't as agressive as jacks. The only fish I would worry about it pushing around would be the ebjd, but probably no more than your other fish would.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

MetalHead06351 said:


> I see no reason a texas wouldn't work , i've found that they aren't as agressive as jacks. The only fish I would worry about it pushing around would be the ebjd, but probably no more than your other fish would.


    

You must have had some pretty aggressive JD's or one heck of a whimp for a texas! Texas are notorious for picking fights they can't win, then when they get their but kicked they go off and find something and beat the snot out of it! Every texas I've had was like that, no matter what size the tank was!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

George Bush syndrome?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> George Bush syndrome?


Beat me to it. :? The fish is smarter, though. :lol:


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to admit, my jacks are pretty aggressive, the one I have now I kept with a jag for a long time.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I guess there really is no right answer. Every fish is different and some people are going to have luck with a certain combination and other will have constant fighting. I think I'm just going to wait until I find something cool that will get along with what I have with out having to worry about too many issues. My red spotted severum and electric blue jack are too pricy and nice looking to risk. Maybe a rainbow cichlid or a couple orange heads or something. I don't guess there's any hurry. I've just got the itch to get a fish for some reason. We'll see how long I can go without scratching it.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

happens to all of us...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the GT or the texas fr sure, a texas may work, but it is veeeeery risky to combine in there, i personally would be tempted to try it, as *** had weirder things happen to me (a bolivian ram chasing a 7" female flowerhorn...)


----------



## RedDevilLover (Feb 28, 2004)

I also think the texas shouldn't be that big of a problem in that size tank although I can see it. Like someone mentioned before GT's can get aggressive and if memory serves right they get larger than the Texas cichlids who i believe maxes around 8 inches? Yeah a pair of convicts will keep the tank eventful so that's always a good idea.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

are we talking Texas or Green Texas, a normal Texas male can get 12", whereas the Green Texas Male will be 10" Max, the Green Terror has the capability of getting 13", which i have only seen one this size in person, at a petland.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

I was looking at a regular texas, not the green texas. The biggest green terror that I have ever seen was around12 inches, and other then that one I don't think I've seen another one larger then 8inches. I'm sure if properly taken care of most have the potential to get a foot long. From what I understood a texas cichlid would get a little larger then a green terror and would grow quicker as well. All though I've never seen a texas any larger then 8 inches.


----------

